# Just moved to Philly and looking to do some shore fishing in NJ, I have questions.



## wsgaston (Mar 31, 2011)

First, Where/what beaches do I need to go to. I know my girlfriends family generally goes to Bay Head beach(I'm don't think this would be a good place? May somewhere close by) But other than that I am not familiar to the beaches in NJ. Second, I registered with the recreational registry for saltwater fishing, is this all I need to be legal?? So I just want to be fishing for what ever is biting, I see fluke are now? What runs are coming up? Please help me get started!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

You are registered, you're good to go. Check out Island Beach State Park, miles of open beach to fish from as well as access to Barnegat Bay. But really NJ has 130 miles of ocean beach, the vast majority of which is fishable. You have to pick your times as well as your locations, most places you need to off the public swimming beaches by 9am or so, as NJ beaches tend to be more crowded in summer than beaches down south. As for whats biting? In the summer its generally fluke, blues and weakies (gray trout), as well as spot, croaker, sea mullet, kingfish, and last year saw some pompano and puppy drum action on far southern beaches. Fall means one thing, striper. Good luck.


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

The saltwater registry is all you need to be legal. You might want to try manasquan inlet. It's much closer to bay head than ibsp.


----------



## njdiver (Mar 23, 2009)

*NJ Public Access website*

http://www.nj.gov/dep/cmp/access/


GUIDE TO NEW JERSEY’S SALTWATER FISHING

http://www.nj.gov/dep/fgw/pdf/saltwater_fishing_guide.pdf


----------

